# KZN south coast vape shops



## antonherbst (28/12/21)

Greetings Vendors

I am currently on holiday in hiberdene and in need of a coil replacement on 2 of my devices.

spec needed on the coils

Alien preferably
0,2 ohms
Ni80
Both mods are single coil rda

If you can help me i am willing to travel to your shop or home. What ever works best for you. Call me on 0824973160

Thanks in advance to who ever helps me in the next 2 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (28/12/21)

antonherbst said:


> Greetings Vendors
> 
> I am currently on holiday in hiberdene and in need of a coil replacement on 2 of my devices.
> 
> ...


Try them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/12/21)

Amanzimtoti has two shops as well:

ECIG INN 
The Vape Collective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YzeOne (14/3/22)

DougP said:


> Try them Are they still open - I looked for them in December without luck


----------



## Gizmo (14/3/22)

We are still open going strong in the South Coast. Its next to the Pep on the checker's side of south coast mall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

